# Soundkarte eingebaut- Wird nicht erkannt



## Mickymaus312 (9. November 2011)

Liebe Community!

Ich habe mir die PCI Soundkarte von Creative gekauft und sie in das folgende PC System eingebaut unterhalb der Grafikkarte:

*Gehäuse*

 				 			 				 					Abmessungen 					35 x 18 x 41 				 			 				 					Gewicht 					ca 11,8 kg 				 			 				 					Einschübe 5,25" (Extern / Intern) 					2 / - 				 			 				 					Einschübe 3,5" (Extern / Intern) 					2 / 2 				 			 				 					Front USB / Firewire / Audio / eSATA 					2 / - / - / - 				 			 		 	 				 					*Netzteil*

 				 			 				 					Leistung 					450 Watt 				 			 				 					Formfaktor 					ATX 				 			 		 	 				 					*Hauptplatine*

 				 			 				 					Formfaktor 					Micro-ATX 				 			 				 					Prozessorsockel 					Sockel 1156 				 			 				 					Anzahl Speichersockel 					4 				 			 				 					Chipsatz 					Intel P55 / ICH-10 				 			 		 	 				 					*Steckplätze*

 				 			 				 					PCIe 16x / 8x / 4x / 1x 					1 / - / - / 2 				 			 				 					PCI 					1 				 			 				 					SATA / IDE / Floppy 					6 / - / - 				 			 		 	 				 					*Raidfähigkeit onboard Controller*

 				 			 				 					RAID 0 / 1 / 5 / 10 					- / - / - / - 				 			 		 	 				 					*Anschlüsse rückseitig*

 				 			 				 					USB / USB 3.0 					8 / - 				 			 				 					Firewire / eSATA 					- / - 				 			 				 					Seriell (COM) / Parallel (LPT) 					- / - 				 			 				 					Sound / Typ 					integriert / 5.1 				 			 		 	 				 					*Prozessor*

 				 			 				 					Modell 					Intel® Core™ i7-860 				 			 				 					CPU-Kerne 					Quad-Core 				 			 				 					Takt 					2800 MHz 				 			 				 					FSB / HT / QPI / DMI 					- / - / 4,8 GT/s / - 				 			 				 					L2 Cache / L3 Cache 					1 MB / 8 MB 				 			 				 					TDP max. 					- 				 			 		 	 				 					*Arbeitsspeicher*

 				 			 				 					Speicher / max.Ausbau 					4 GB / 16 GB 				 			 				 					Speichertyp 					DDR3-RAM 				 			 		 	 				 					*Grafikkarte*

 				 			 				 					integriert / diskret 					- / • 				 			 				 					Modell 					NVIDIA® GTS 250 				 			 				 					Grafikspeicher 					512 MB 				 			 				 					VGA-Anschluss 					- 				 			 				 					DVI -Anschluss 					2 				 			 				 					HDMI -Anschluss 					- 				 			 				 					DisplayPort -Anschluss 					- 				 			 		 	 				 					*Massenspeicher*

 				 			 				 					Kapazität und Typ 					1 TB HDD 				 			 		 	 				 					*Optische Laufwerke*

 				 			 				 					BD-Brenner / BD-ROM 					- / - 				 			 				 					DVD-Brenner / DVD-ROM 					• / - 				 			 		 	 				 					*Sonstige Laufwerke*

 				 			 				 					Floppy-Laufwerk / Kartenlesegerät 					- / • 				 			 		 	 				 					*Kommunikation*

 				 			 				 					Netzwerkkarte Geschwindigkeit 					1 Gbit 				 			 		 	 				 					*Eingabegeräte*

 				 			 				 					Tastatur / Maus / kabellos 					• / • / - 				 			 		 	 				 					*Garantie*

 				 			 				 					werkseitig / optional 					1 Jahr / 3 Jahre 				 			 		 	 				 					*Software*

 				 			 				 					Betriebssystem 					optional 				 			 		 	 				 					*Leistungsaufnahme*

 				 			 				 					Idle 					93 Watt 				 			 				 					Volllast 					294 Watt 				 			 				 					Standby 					0,8 Watt

Ich hab gehört, dass ich die Onboard Soundkarte irgendwie im BIOS deaktivieren soll, aber hab nichts dergleichen gefunden. Hab zwar alles was nach Sound klingt ausgeschalten im BIOS, aber die Soundkarte wird noch immer nicht erkannt.... oh mann wieso muss sowas einfaches wie ne Karte reinstecken und gute Musik dann hören schon eine Wissenschaft für sich sein ^^

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen und wenn ich mit dem BIOS richtig liege, sagen was genau ich da verändern muss


----------



## Belthazor82 (9. November 2011)

Also ohne Hersteller- und Modellnamen ist die ganze Hardwareauflistung nutzlos. Lediglich den Prozessor kann man eindeutig bestimmen, der Rest kann sonstwas sein. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig. Aber welche der zig Dutzend PCI Soundkarten von Creative hast Du denn eingebaut? Hast Du den Treiber installiert? Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du?


----------



## Mickymaus312 (9. November 2011)

Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio ist die Soundkarte, die ich gekauft habe. Windows 7 Betriebssystem verwende ich.

Creative Weltweite Unterstützung > Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio

Problem ist, dass sie vom PC nicht erkannt wird, also sie steckt in nem PCI Slot unterhalb des Lüfters und immer wenn ich Treiber installieren will, wird der Vorgang abgebrochen da keine Karte gefunden wurde bla bla... ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2011)

Hm da müßtest du mal unter Advanced oder Intergreted Peripherials oder so schauen. Dort müßte irgendwo was von AC 97 oder Azalia Codec stehen ( weicht natürlich je nach Bios ab ). Aaaaargghhh Creative, da kann man sich teilweise einen Wolf installieren bevor die Karte erkannt wird. Ich hatte die zuletzt deswegen raus geschmissen da ich die deswegen fast gekreuzigt hatte. Besteht noch möglichkeit dei Karte zurück zu geben?


----------



## ShiZon (9. November 2011)

Mickymaus312 schrieb:


> Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio ist die Soundkarte, die ich gekauft habe. Windows 7 Betriebssystem verwende ich.
> 
> Creative Weltweite Unterstützung > Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
> 
> Problem ist, dass sie vom PC nicht erkannt wird, also sie steckt in nem PCI Slot unterhalb des Lüfters und immer wenn ich Treiber installieren will, wird der Vorgang abgebrochen da keine Karte gefunden wurde bla bla... ^^


 
Du hast also 2 PCI Slots es kann auch durchaus sein, das ein Hardwarekonflikt vorliegt da hilft es die X-Fi auf den anderen Steckplatz zu probieren und bist du dir sicher daß die Soundkarte richtig drin steckt?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. November 2011)

Welches Motherboard hast du genau ?

Du schreibst das du sie unterhalb der Grafikkarte eingebaut hast, Normalerweise wird sie oberhalb eingebaut, ist den oberhalb noch ein Slot frei für die Soundkarte ? 
Das könnte erklären warum sie nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Mickymaus312 (9. November 2011)

Naja hab nur 2 pci Slots und in einem ist die grafikkarte drinnen. Also es gibt nur einen Platz für die soundkarte... Also mich wundert eig echt nicht mehr warum viele meinen dass der pc als spielekonsole in der Form aussterben wird. 

Allein um die Grafikkarte endlich drinnen zu haben musste ich als normalsterblicher stundenlang herumspielen... Oh mann... 

Ja ich könnte sie umtauschen, hab sie erst heute gekauft aber dann sicher gegen ne USB soundkarte, oder? Geht einfacher und keine Lust stundenlang wieder vergebens herumzuspielen und google totzusurfen ^^

BIOS Version ist: WBIBX10J. Etc

Vielleicht hilft das weiter ^^ und Motherboard hab ich keine Ahnung weil das ist ja ultrakomplex irgendwo versteckt dieses Geheimwissen nicht so wie die Grafikkarte oder so


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. November 2011)

Dein Motherboard Namen kannst du herausfinden wenn du das Tool CPU-Z dir herunter lädst, unter --> Mainboard --> Model

Deine Soundkarte ist eine PCI Karte, hast du sie vielleicht in einen PCIe Slot gesteckt


----------



## Mickymaus312 (10. November 2011)

Hab nach endlosen versuchen einen mysteriösen audiocontroller für Multimedia beim gerätemanager... Was bedeutet das? Und mein PC ist jz total langsam komischerweise, also seit ich im BIOS Rumgespielt habe, aber nur im Ordner PCI, also ka ist der jz kaputt? 

Ich bereu echt scheiss Jus studiert zu haben und nicht informatik ^^


----------



## ShiZon (10. November 2011)

Bevor du weiter an den Rechner herum spielst und noch was ernsthaft kaputt machst, geh bitte zu einem Computerladen und schilder dort deine Sachlage und lass dir auch dort die Creative X-Fi einbauen und auch einstellen. Auf deinen PC mußt du im Regelfall ca. 4 Tage verzichten, insofern der Fehler nicht vor Ort behoben werden kann.

Ach und deine GTS 250 werkelt in einem PCI Express Slot dem Nachfolger der AGP Schnittstelle, die GTS 250 hat es nie für PCI gegeben.


----------



## Mickymaus312 (10. November 2011)

Danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen  also die soundkarte ist jz eingebaut und betriebsfähig, aber wie bereits gesagt mein PC ist jetzt ganz langsam. Soll ich den neu aufsetzen? 

Oder kann ich das anderweitig beheben?

Naja so oder so vielen dank für eure antworten 

P.S Ich hab keine Ahnung was genau ich jz anders gemacht habe, aber die Karte geht jetzt^^ vielleicht war der Maschinengeist beleidigt und erst nach einer Segnung ging alles wieder xDD


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. November 2011)

.....


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

Du könntest ja vllt ein Foto von deinen Bioseinstellungen machen und mal reinsetzen.
Hast du deinen Onboard (sofern vorhanden) ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Mickymaus312 (10. November 2011)

Naja hab das BIOS wieder in die Anfangseinstellungen zurückgestellt... 
Also hab nur paar Sachen in den pci Einstellungen geändert... Der pc ist noch immer ganz langsam, als hätte ich alle Prozessoren bis auf einen deaktiviert.

Werd ihn wohl neu aufsetzen müssen oder?

Onboard hab ich wieder aktiviert und auch deaktiviert, also den Sound, hat beides nichts gebracht.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (10. November 2011)

Die Anzahl der CPU / Threat kannst du ja im Windows überprüfen. 
Einfach mit den Taskmanager.
Taskmanager => Leistung
Taskmanager z.B. durch strg+alt+entf


----------



## Mickymaus312 (10. November 2011)

Die CPU Auslastung liegt bei ein Prozent.... Kann mir hier jemand helfen oder muss ich zu nem informatiker gehen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. November 2011)

Darf man fragen warum du eine Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme *Audio *gekauft hast?
Die Karte ist prinzipiell keine echte "X-Fi"-Karte sondern ein billiger Abklatsch.
Und eine merklich bessere Qualität als der HD-Onboards sound deines Boards hat hat sie nicht.

Kannst du die Karte noch zurückgeben und das Geld in was sinnvolleres investieren.


----------



## RobinNyan (17. April 2015)

(hab das hier durch Google gefunden )

iiiich hab so ein ähnliches Problem.. hab ne Soundblaster Z, gekauft damals, in meinen pc eingebaut, im PCI Slot gings nicht, also in den PCI Express Slot damit.

dann ging sie erst mal. Jetzt wollt ich mir ne zweite GTX 970 kaufen und die dort reinbauen wo die Soundkarte jetzt ist, also hab ich sie zurück in den PCI Slot  gesteckt in der Hoffnung dass es diesmal geht (damals war Win10 drauf, jetzt wieder Win7)

siehe da, es geht. Fast. Soundkarte wird vom Device Manager erkannt, läuft auch, windows hat die notwendigen treiber installiert . Aber die (von vornherein schon installierte) Soundblaster Systemsteuerung erkennt die Soundkarte jetzt nicht mehr, hab also keine Möglichkeit mehr z.B. im Treiber zwischen Kopfhörer und Boxen zu switchen oder irgendwelche Features ein- und auszuschalten :/. 

weiß da wer ne lösung?

mein Mainboard ist übrigens das AsRock Z87 Xtreme 3, darauf liegt ein Intel i7 4790k mit 8 gb ddr3 1333 ram und ne GTX 970 von Gainward 

#edit noch nen Screenshot von der Meldung drangehangen  und ja die KArte steckt richtig drin!


----------



## S!lent dob (17. April 2015)

Creative Software runterschmeißen und wieder neu installieren sollte schon ausreichen wenn die Graka entsprechend erkannt wurde wie du schreibst.


----------



## RobinNyan (17. April 2015)

das hat damals dazu geführt dass die Software die Soundkarte nicht erkannt hat :/ also nichtmal Installation ging.

ich probiers dennoch nochmal, warte


----------



## RobinNyan (17. April 2015)

Wow okay  unter C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster Z-Series\Program war eine Setup.exe, hab die mal testweise ausgeführt, jetzt geht wieder alles  tzdm danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## S!lent dob (17. April 2015)

Im Prizip das was ich vorgeschlagen hatte, gern geschehen


----------



## Schneemesis (3. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hatte es geholfen, im BIOS den zugeteilten PCIE Steckplatz zu ändern, also von Auto auf x1. Vielleicht hilft das ja anderen Leuten, wenn sie ihre Soundkartentreiber nicht installiert bekommen


----------



## RobinNyan (3. Mai 2015)

hab bei mir auch noch im Treiber nochmal den Steckplatz geändert, seitdem gehts perfekt


----------

